# Type of Water Bottle



## KatyL (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm planning to get a hedgehog soon and have done a lot of research already. I know there's a debate about whether or not water bottles are safe for hedgies, but most of what I've read says they should be fine if your hedgehog's mom taught them how to use one. The breeder I plan to purchase from uses and sells water bottles. But I was wondering whether I should buy a glass bottle or a plastic one. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would really, really recommend using a bowl instead. I believe there are bottles that don't have pressure balls or whatever, which helps eliminate the risk of getting the tongue or quills caught. But it's still hard for the hedgehog to get a lot of water quickly, and it can easily lead to them chewing on the spout & breaking their teeth. We have a thread right now from a couple days ago where the owner is using a bottle & the hedgehog has broken both canine teeth. At the very least, I would offer both & see what the hedgehog prefers.

To answer your question, I would look more at the spout than the material the bottle is made of - make sure it's a type that won't catch tongue or quills. If they have the same spout, go for glass. It's easier for plastic to harbor bacteria, especially if it get scratched at all.

Also keep in mind that bottles are more of a pain to clean, and they still need to have the water changed & the bottle cleaned daily. Bowls are much easier to change & clean quickly.


----------

